# tetanus shot survey



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Have you had a tetanus shot in the past 10 years?


----------



## cozy123 (Jul 22, 2015)

Yes, it also had whooping cough and something else mixed in there


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Needed a few stitches a couple of years ago and couldn't remember the last time I had one so got it again.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Ya the kids were getting their shots and I always get them to look up our info to see if we need any updates.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Yes, plus Shingles, and coming up extra dose flue shot next week, recomended by my MD brother.
Also had the pnumonia shots.
Went sliding off the deck 5 years ago after an ice storm, hit a slate tile edge, ripped forearm open to the tune of 20 stiches.
I asked them to irrigate the wound more than they did, was a bad place I went down.
Had to cut and put a wick in it, they didn't clean it out like I asked, the pain was horrendus until i lanced and vacated it, was tearing out the threads,

about 2 ounces of puss came out. Went on Cipro for a week.
Got the tetanus shot then while they closed it up. 
Put a one inch and a quarter cut in left knee last year, closed that one myself, took 5 stiches ,
after taking a couple Percodan, didn't need the tetanus toxin for that one. Did good, only a white hairline scar with 10 white dots


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

As clumsy as I am, I couldn't go 3 years without being asked when my last tetanus shot was. In the last year I have had 3 ER visits where they asked when the last one was. 1st visit cut my arm on the metal roofing, had a nail removed from my foot, cut my leg on some rusted fence we were replacing. Like I said - clumsy.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll get a tetanus shot I'm good for 3 more years but absolutely nothing else the CEE DEE CEE recommends a person to get, nothing!!!!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Don't remember, the VA keeps track of it for me. They love sticking me!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ten years? LOL! You obviously don't know me at all.

Like Auntie, I'm asked about the last tetanus shot quite frequently.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Up to date here. Got it the same time I got my flu shot. Worked out since I needed the whooping cough before my son was born.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Got one a couple years ago or so, during a regular checkup.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Blush

I don't know when my last tenants shot. And I don't believe that my new family doc has my records, nor has she mentioned it.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yes. Last month.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Tetanus shot fine... tetanus shot mixed with a bunch of other crap like whooping cough Oh hell no ! Sum beotches tried to inject me with that crap without even informing me it was a mixed bag when I specifically requested just a tetanus shot. Then they got all pissed off when I busted them as they were about to poke me with an unknown cocktail. I told them shove it where the sun don't shine in their own ass and then all of a sudden they said they had just the tetanus shot only without the other crap in it.

The deception of the medical community is unbelievable. Line up sheep and let them inject you with what ever they want ..... Not here! Always ask questions. Always remind them they work for you and we pay their paycheck. Never assume they know whats best for you. You are your own best advocate! Nobody watches your own ass like you do !


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

The pertussis (whooping cough) component of the Tdap (Tetanus, diphtheria, acellular pertussis) is to protect the children and infants who may die from the disease. Pertussis is transmitted via adults who may be without any symptoms themselves. Currently, there is a pertussis epidemic in the U.S. and this is why ONE Tdap dose is recommended for every adult. (After that, regular Td is fine.) The "other crap" is to protect babies, not yourself. I dare you to google some videos of babies infected with pertussis and see what it is like for them. They are not fully protected until after their third vaccination at 6 months. The only conspiracy here is to save the lives of infants. 

That aside, I am really glad to see so many who are keeping up with tetanus boosters. There will be so many more cuts and burns post SHTF. Tetanus lives in the soil all around you and doesn't care how old, young, fit, or healthy you are. It's a terrible way to die.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Got the mix last year.no big deal.I am immunosuppressed anyway so,infections are not fun.last bad infection years ago,I had cipro as an IV.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

2 years ago.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> The pertussis (whooping cough) component of the Tdap (Tetanus, diphtheria, acellular pertussis) is to protect the children and infants who may die from the disease. Pertussis is transmitted via adults who may be without any symptoms themselves. Currently, there is a pertussis epidemic in the U.S. and this is why ONE Tdap dose is recommended for every adult. (After that, regular Td is fine.) The "other crap" is to protect babies, not yourself. I dare you to google some videos of babies infected with pertussis and see what it is like for them. They are not fully protected until after their third vaccination at 6 months. The only conspiracy here is to save the lives of infants.
> 
> That aside, I am really glad to see so many who are keeping up with tetanus boosters. There will be so many more cuts and burns post SHTF. Tetanus lives in the soil all around you and doesn't care how old, young, fit, or healthy you are. It's a terrible way to die.


Regardless when they try to inject you with anything that you have not been warned about or explained then it is completely wrong on many levels. They absolutely were not going to tell me period! I know several nurses in real life they all have the same attitude that its ok its for the children.... Bunk! Close the damn borders and this third world crap would not be resurfacing. In the meantime keep your babies away from me I'm not going line up for anything the FDA say's I should be taking.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If there's no record/memory of last shot, is there harm in getting too often?


----------



## Eve West (Sep 1, 2015)

Honestly, I have no clue. The VA keeps track of all that and just gives me what I need each year. I barely even listen when they tell me I'm getting another shot or blood draw. Needles don't really bother me, so it's just routine by now. The Only shot I ever really minded was the "peanut butter" shot during boot camp!


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

It's for the children! You have to do it for the children! Someone has to make you do it if you aren't smart enough to do it on you own because it's for the children. Crapy lunch in school that they won't eat because it for the children. Cameras in your house because you should have nothing to hid and it's for the children. Is it really for the children?


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

http://allthingsvice.files.wordpress.com/2013/10/tin_foil_hat.gif


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

And the sheep go Baaaa baaa ba Line up boys and girls its the in thing to do. Its hip. Its cool. Its FDA approved.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

When you can get integrity back into corporations and get the government out, I'll start to believe in modern medicine again.

Merck vaccines have no recent efficacy.

HPV vaccine was thrust on kids when there were non-chemical alternatives and the infection rate was ridiculously low.

The required list of vaccines goes up every year and we are at huge levels now.

Maybe we get back to breast feeding and eating food that is made of real ingredients and we'll have a better immune system. Maybe that ship has sailed and we'll have to go through this mortality evolution until we get to the other side and women no longer have functioning breasts...

There is no tin foil hat here, just a loathing of all things corporate greed. Pro-Vaccine people are the same kind of people that feel bad for McDonalds in the "hot coffee" case. Compare the pictures of Ms. Liebeck to the pictures of those pertussis babies.

I like the idea of vaccines, but not the reality of vaccines. We've lost our way. Prepare for the Shmitah.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Tetanus shot fine... tetanus shot mixed with a bunch of other crap like whooping cough Oh hell no ! Sum beotches tried to inject me with that crap without even informing me it was a mixed bag when I specifically requested just a tetanus shot. Then they got all pissed off when I busted them as they were about to poke me with an unknown cocktail. I told them shove it where the sun don't shine in their own ass and then all of a sudden they said they had just the tetanus shot only without the other crap in it.
> 
> The deception of the medical community is unbelievable. Line up sheep and let them inject you with what ever they want ..... Not here! Always ask questions. Always remind them they work for you and we pay their paycheck. Never assume they know whats best for you. You are your own best advocate! Nobody watches your own ass like you do !


Before any immunization you are SUPPOSED to give informed consent. A VIS form (Vaccination Information Sheet) should have been given to you. These are available for every vaccination. You can always ask for one, and you can also download them.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Regardless when they try to inject you with anything that you have not been warned about or explained then it is completely wrong on many levels. They absolutely were not going to tell me period! I know several nurses in real life they all have the same attitude that its ok its for the children.... Bunk! Close the damn borders and this third world crap would not be resurfacing. In the meantime keep your babies away from me I'm not going line up for anything the FDA say's I should be taking.


The recent pertussis outbreak started in California in a population of unvaccinated AMERICAN children. The only reason we don't see MORE of it here is because of our vaccination programs. Ask for a VIS (Vaccination Information Sheet) next time.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes, seems it is not possible for me to go to long with out a cut or injury of some type requiring one


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

I am one of those fortunates that never goes long without an update shot. You would think I would start keeping track to avoid extra shots, but I can't ever remember the last one for sure. I am pretty sure I got 2 last year. God bless my wife.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

My small town doctor doesn't keep tetanus vaccine in stock since it has a short "good till" time. He asks people to go to the little clinic at Kroger for their tetanus shots but I just never remember to go. I really need to go since I get a good rusty metal cut at least once a year. I'm guilty of being a typical male.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> My small town doctor doesn't keep tetanus vaccine in stock since it has a short "good till" time. He asks people to go to the little clinic at Kroger for their tetanus shots but I just never remember to go. I really need to go since I get a good rusty metal cut at least once a year. I'm guilty of being a typical male.


I'm not a big vax type of man. Now that I am separated from the military altogether, I refuse to get the flu shot. The tetanus shot, on the other hand, is a must. Especially if you are prep-minded. Keep up with it as things will happen to you when TSHTF.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I realized last year that it had been a while since I had my last tetanus shot, so I went in a got one.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bit off track but every Vaccination I had in the Army every single Medical officer got also. Have traveled more places in this world than I can list. Lived along side dying people, been exposed to stuff I can not even spell well enough to look up. Still here still extremely healthily.
A friend emailed me last week he is my age, as children we had Chicken pochs like many in our age group. Shingles got him big time he is taking serious treatment for it now. I am getting the shot.
If you have anyone you know old enough to have gotten polio, you can bet they wish parents had their heads out of their tail and gotten them the Vaccination.
Had the tetanus vaccine a lot more often than every 10 years. Heck I think Army shot us up with every time we left the country. Still here still doing fine.
Give me the Vaccination I'll take my chance with them over not having them.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Since leaving active duty, I can only remember getting flu shots. 
I guess one must request them or they just won't happen.
A good thought for prepping is to get tetanus shots.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> *Before any immunization you are SUPPOSED to give informed consent. *A VIS form (Vaccination Information Sheet) should have been given to you. These are available for every vaccination. You can always ask for one, and you can also download them.


It never happened. I was in a reputable hospital and the nurse came in and went to administer the shot without even so much as a hello.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I think the last one I got I gave myself.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> It never happened. I was in a reputable hospital and the nurse came in and went to administer the shot without even so much as a hello.


oooh -did you check to see if she was even a nurse or the janitor?
first rule is ID the patient 
second rule =ID the patient
third rule = did you ID the patient?


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Bit off track but every Vaccination I had in the Army every single Medical officer got also. Have traveled more places in this world than I can list. Lived along side dying people, been exposed to stuff I can not even spell well enough to look up. Still here still extremely healthily.
> A friend emailed me last week he is my age, as children we had Chicken pochs like many in our age group. Shingles got him big time he is taking serious treatment for it now. I am getting the shot.
> If you have anyone you know old enough to have gotten polio, you can bet they wish parents had their heads out of their tail and gotten them the Vaccination.
> Had the tetanus vaccine a lot more often than every 10 years. Heck I think Army shot us up with every time we left the country. Still here still doing fine.
> Give me the Vaccination I'll take my chance with them over not having them.


Can't like this one enough.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

The Army makes sure I get all the stuff I need (and also the things they would like to test) injected in me before every deployment.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Got a tetanus shot after accidentally kicking a part of a fence that jutted up from the ground in the gateway...that was about 3 years ago


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

It's encouraging to see that most of us are up to date on tetanus shots. I find it absolutely fascinating to consider how some preppers will take extraordinary measures to prepare for and protect themselves from apocalyptic pandemics (avian flu, Ebola, etc), but fail to prepare for and protect themselves from vaccine preventable diseases, one of the simplest, least expensive, and most effective preps possible. Just interesting. That's all.


----------



## UNO (Oct 18, 2014)

Had one about 3 years ago after I launched myself off the back of a golf cart onto some asphalt. It had been roughly 11 years before that.


----------

